# Looking for Arabians with Nickajack in their lines



## KBA6 (Aug 24, 2013)

I am diving into the history of my gelding's line and I have discovered he is 3 generations away from the Traveler's Rest stud, Nickajack. 

I don't have much information on my geldings dam or sire, only his grandmother. Her sire was Nickajack, her dam was a grad mare named Ginger.

I'm looking for other Arabians who have Nickajack in their lines, but when I search through his listed progeny on the Arabian Horse database, his progeny information dries up pretty quickly. 

So I'm just curious about this stud's influence and reach.


----------



## seawitch (May 26, 2019)

Have you tried the All Breed Pedigree Database? You can search Nickajack's pedigree and click on 'Reports' and then 'Progeny' and when you find those, do the same with them and see if they bred on. He looks to have been a blend of Polish, Egyptian, and Crabbet bloodlines. All Breed isn't always complete, and sometimes has errors, but it's a handy reference.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There were 9 listed on all breed over quite a span.


----------



## KBA6 (Aug 24, 2013)

There are 49 progeny on www.arabianhorses.org/datasource ... and when I saw that I got incredibly excited ... 

But the only ones who have progeny listed are in bold, and then those lines dry up pretty quickly. The breeders/owners are not on Facebook and addresses are old as well. I'm just finding this much more difficult than I thought! And since I am completely new to this, I was just wondering if I put it out there, maybe someone would remember this stallion, or at least recognize him. It feels like a pipedream to find horses related to my own, but after losing some very special horses, and watching my gelding age, I just wanted to see if there was any way to I could find a horse close to their bloodlines to continue on my little family of horses. 

My original mare was Fairhill Arjumand (11th from the bottom). She was the horse I learned to ride on, and she is the grandmother to my current gelding. 








I have found his sire's line!! His registration was buried in my father's old files. And I have found some Arab's with MORAFIC in their pedigree ... but I was just hoping for a little closer ties. 













Maybe I'm being very sentimental, but they were a special group of horses.


----------



## KBA6 (Aug 24, 2013)

Also, if there is a better way to do it, I'm open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My first horse was a Surf granddaughter. Small world. 

I lost my heart to DHS Prophet when I lived up north.


----------

